# For Those In Florida This Week:



## Sea Six (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it warm enough for you?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 2, 2008)

*Got The Shivers Just Reading Yahoo Weather.*

Shux, according to the weather geniuses at Yahoo-Dot-Dom, it's freezing down there in St. Augustine, where we're headed as of Sunday. 

Maybe it'll warm up some -- here's hoping. 

Meanwhile, it's also plenty cold up here today -- was right at the freezing mark while I was in line at the official auto safety inspection station about 11AM.  (The car passed -- officially good to go 12 more months.) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 2, 2008)

Am currently in Pompano Beach--high of 57 this afternoon, although the heated pool was warm enough.  Low of 37 tonight!!!!  Felt sorry for the folks who got married on the beach today, cool and windy. Should warm up a little by Fri.   Dawn


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 2, 2008)

Our low tonite is predicted to be 33, and we're pretty far south.  Inland temps are forecasted in the high 20's.  For those of you who claim to swim every day during the winters in Florida:  :hysterical:


----------



## ira g (Jan 2, 2008)

In Ocala predictions are 18 tonight but in the 70's by the weekend. Heat is going on tonight.


----------



## JoAnn (Jan 2, 2008)

Here in Lehigh we are expecting 25 degrees.  
DH & I were covering his tomatoes, squash and a few other things.  We didn't have enough sheets to cover the egg plants so those will probably die!!!   
The weatherman announced that it might not do any good to cover up things tonight.  Coldest in 7 years.  
But I'd still rather be here than "up North"  At least we have SUN.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 2, 2008)

ira g said:


> In Ocala predictions are 18 tonight but in the 70's by the weekend. Heat is going on tonight.



Thank goodness for our super-insulated homes.  It's under 50 here right now, but the house is still 71.  I may not have to turn the heat on.  We only had the heat on one night last year!


----------



## Nancy (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tampa area*

Here in Tampa area it is cool, but we're in Pinellas County and being close to Gulf aren't supposed to be that cold.  Since we've only been here a week, we've already seen cold weather up north.  At least it should warm up by weekend.

nancy


----------



## silvib (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I've just covered all of my important plants and shrubs ready for tonight's big freeze!!  Only a couple of days' ago it was gorgeous, although by the weekend, we should be at 70.  Friends arrived today from Kansas and here I am apologizing for the weather, but apparently the splendid sunshine and 47 degrees when they arrived was a LOT better than they left behind.
JoANN - Lehigh Acres was one of the first places we ever went to on vacation (visiting from Europe) and we stayed at the Admiral Resort, in fact we stayed there a couple of times.  I gave my pet sun conure to a Lehigh resident.


----------



## Gramma5 (Jan 2, 2008)

We are in the area of Venice and we have covered our flowers and herbs. It is supposed to be around 30. However, it is sunny and it beats the 10 degrees in Minneapolis when we were home for the holidays. We have put our heat on tonight, tho, just to take the chill off!
This is very bearable... plus it is going to be in the 70's by Sat!!!


----------



## JLB (Jan 2, 2008)

Our first week, starting Saturday, is supposed to be 70s, and the second week 60s.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Jan 2, 2008)

We have below zero windchills here in Iowa now. Starting this weekend, and through next week it is supposed to be in the 40's and even 50 one day. All while I am in Florida. I guarantee when we come back home it will be freezing again. Just my luck.


----------



## JoAnn (Jan 3, 2008)

silvib said:


> Well I've just covered all of my important plants and shrubs ready for tonight's big freeze!!  Only a couple of days' ago it was gorgeous, although by the weekend, we should be at 70.  Friends arrived today from Kansas and here I am apologizing for the weather, but apparently the splendid sunshine and 47 degrees when they arrived was a LOT better than they left behind.
> JoANN - Lehigh Acres was one of the first places we ever went to on vacation (visiting from Europe) and we stayed at the Admiral Resort, in fact we stayed there a couple of times.  I gave my pet sun conure to a Lehigh resident.



The Admiral Lehigh (not the Lehigh resort) is no more, but the back 9 was bought by the t/s.  We've stayed at the t/s once.
A friend has had a couple of  sun conures and they are a beautiful bird!  The ladies name is Julie.


----------



## king1 (Jan 3, 2008)

We're at Little Gull on Longboat this week--started out in the high 70s, and now 34 with strong north winds.  Guess they wanted us to feel at home!


----------



## JLB (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you going to linger longer?

We arrrive Sat.  Got golf in Sarasota and heading to FMB after.

We have very little temperature here at home.  Almost none overnight.  

We're open for 70s our second week in FL, for a boatride from a TUGger.  Seems fitting.


----------



## X-ring (Jan 3, 2008)

My ice scraper that reads - _'I'd rather be on Sanibel'_ going cheap.  

Any offers ?


----------



## The Conch Man (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm _*C O L D!!!!!!*_ It was 32 degrees here in Bonita this moring but its a warmin-up!


----------



## chicklet (Jan 3, 2008)

We're in Reunion and it's cold!  We had to do something i thought i would never have to do in florida....we used our heated seats in the van!! Yuck.  Reminded me of home.  Not as bad as it is -22 degress celcius at home with tons of snow.  My husband heard that there were slight flurries in ormond beach area.  Hopefully JLB you will enjoy better weather.


----------



## Pit (Jan 3, 2008)

Here in Key West it was windy and overcast all day yesterday. So, we put on jackets. Forecast for tomorrow is back in the 70s. Sure beats the 10 degree temps back home.


----------



## silvib (Jan 3, 2008)

Chicklet - whilst you're in the area - you could check out the Gaylord Palms Hotel, it's not far from you, they have an ice display over the Christmas Holidays, not sure when it finishes.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jan 3, 2008)

Cold and windy here... about 10 miles inland of West Palm Beach. Brrr. I've had the heat on 2 days now. So much for those low winter electric bills :annoyed: 

I too have heard that it's supposed to warm up over the weekend...here's hoping!


----------



## JLB (Jan 3, 2008)

Hail, Hail The Gang's All Here!!!

One more day and we're on the way.


----------



## ralphd (Jan 3, 2008)

silvib said:


> Chicklet - whilst you're in the area - you could check out the Gaylord Palms Hotel, it's not far from you, they have an ice display over the Christmas Holidays, not sure when it finishes.



Closes today (1-3)


----------



## beanie (Jan 3, 2008)

I would of stayed in jersey if I wanted to be this cold today


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 3, 2008)

Pompano Beach--the winds feel a little warmer tonight already--should be back to 70 tomorrow--Dawn


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 3, 2008)

We're in Cocoa Beach. 

At least here when it is cold in the winter, it will soon be warm again- unlike at home!


----------



## hipslo (Jan 3, 2008)

jlwquilter said:


> Cold and windy here... about 10 miles inland of West Palm Beach. Brrr. I've had the heat on 2 days now. So much for those low winter electric bills :annoyed:
> 
> I too have heard that it's supposed to warm up over the weekend...here's hoping!



We have been at Ocean Pointe in Palm Beach Shores since Tuesday.  We go back home on Saturday.  Just my luck, we catch three of the coldest days you all have had down here for years, according to the local news!

Folks here looked at me and my kids like we were crazy when they saw us in the pool today.  But hey, we're all skiers, so we're used to swimming and hot tubs in this kind of weather.  Just not what we expected for our last minute beach escape, though!


----------



## Vodo (Jan 4, 2008)

We live in the Tampa 'burbs and, honestly, we're thrilled to finally have a little cool weather.  I'm sad for any Florida vacationers, but it will be back in the mid-70's by the weekend, so they won't suffer for long.  And for the first time this winter, I might actually put on a sweater.  We sweated all the way through the holidays (Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Year's), so we're more than ready for a little burst of coolness.  I was beginning to think we wouldn't get one this season.

Cindy


----------



## JLB (Jan 4, 2008)

We're on our way.  Here's us going by:   



Vodo said:


> We live in the Tampa 'burbs


----------



## jlwquilter (Jan 4, 2008)

Vodo said:


> We sweated all the way through the holidays (Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Year's), so we're more than ready for a little burst of coolness.  I was beginning to think we wouldn't get one this season.
> 
> Cindy



Us too. I feel like one of those people that can never be happy...too hot, then right into too cold! Our rental property is in transition stage (cleaning, re-painting, etc.) and I was DYING over the New Year's holiday cleaning over there.... put on the AC in the end. Now I don't want to go over and finish as I'll have to put heat on...geez


----------



## Vodo (Jan 4, 2008)

JLB said:


> We're on our way.  Here's us going by:



That was you, Jim?  You were past so quickly that I almost missed you.  Better keep that speed down or my friends on the FHP will be after you.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 5, 2008)

Been cold in Winter Haven. We tend to get alittle colder being inland. Had plant damage but don't know how bad yet. Dog came in for two nights.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I think the worst is over now.  Mornings around 60, afternoon highs around 80.  Two nights with the heat on is twice as many as last year.  Time to put the long pants and sweaters away until next year!


----------

